# Fehler bei Eclipse



## Benji93 (18. Mrz 2017)

"

Wenn ich auf das Eclipse icon klicke kommt der Fehler, was soll ich tun?

*"Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit."*


----------



## krgewb (19. Mrz 2017)

Bei @Fis069 kam dieselbe Fehlermeldunghttp://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-error-bei-installation-start-und-dem-control-panal.163313/
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-error-bei-installation-start-und-dem-control-panal.163313/


----------

